# Maris Otter Extract



## michaelcocks (31/8/09)

Hi Brewers,

Does anyone know where I can get a Maris Otter Extract in Australia (Dry or liquid)
(preferably Sydney) 

Or is it all supplied from overseas ? 

Thanks


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

Maris Otter isn't a malt as such, it is the name of a variety of barley grown in the UK and malted into grain malt by a number of maltsters such as Bairds or Thomas Fawcett. Being a common variety I've no doubt that many UK malt extracts made for brewing would have been made (concentrated) with some Maris Otter in the grain formulation but who knows. 
As far as I'm aware there is no 'Maris Otter Extract' as such. 

You could make enquiries on a UK forum like Jim's Beer Kit but I've never heard of such a product.

If you are looking to capture the malty grain goodness of this malt and are doing extract brewing why not get a couple of kilos of Maris Otter Malted grain from a HB supplier and do a partial mash and use a light malt extract , say Thomas Coopers, for the rest of the fermentables? Partial mashing can be done usually with equipment you have hanging around at the moment as long as you have a stockpot and a big esky you're in business. :super:


----------



## michaelcocks (31/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Maris Otter isn't a malt as such, it is the name of a variety of barley grown in the UK and malted into grain malt by a number of maltsters such as Bairds or Thomas Fawcett. Being a common variety I've no doubt that many UK malt extracts made for brewing would have been made (concentrated) with some Maris Otter in the grain formulation but who knows.
> As far as I'm aware there is no 'Maris Otter Extract' as such.
> 
> You could make enquiries on a UK forum like Jim's Beer Kit but I've never heard of such a product.
> ...



Hi Bribie

Maybe I should have asked more correctly (you are correct - the question is does anyone know of a supplier of dry or liquid malt extract made from Maris Otter Malt...

I see it in many UK store online and at Alaxanders in the US - even more beer has one - I'd just like to find in Australia - I note no one seems to take the Muntons Malt extract (no the kits just the plain unhopped extract) 

The exact reason I am asking is that my last few batches of English Bitter have been made using a partial mash that you just described (50% MO and 50% Cooper Pale Malt - Doing a partial for me is too time consuming and requires too much equipment - I just spent almost an entire day on the weekend - hence my request -

Call me a lazy brewer ...but if I can get MO in a can or dried - I'm up for that and saving 3 hours of my time any day.


----------



## np1962 (31/8/09)

michaelcocks said:


> The exact reason I am asking is that my last few batches of English Bitter have been made using a partial mash that you just described (50% MO and 50% Cooper Pale Malt - Doing a partial for me is too time consuming and requires too much equipment - I just spent almost an entire day on the weekend - hence my request -
> 
> Call me a lazy brewer ...but if I can get MO in a can or dried - I'm up for that and saving 3 hours of my time any day.



If it took you all day to do a partial mash brew and you want to save three hours why don't you just brew All Grain h34r: 
Brew day yesterday was less than 4 hours start to finish, including clean up! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/09)

That's interesting if they actually label it as such, I've never really gone into exotic extracts but there's a mob in Perth who import a fair range of UK kits etc. I'll just hop on Google and see if I can find them:


http://www.nshomebrew.com.au/index.php

Here they are; they are the only company I've come across that import the famous EDME range as well as Muntons. They don't seem to stock any malt as such but if you contact them, as they obviously know the UK trade, they might be able to advise

:icon_cheers:


Edit: with luck you might even get the ball rolling


----------



## clean brewer (31/8/09)

Just get one of these hey??? Its not MO though...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Sub (31/8/09)

I get the Muntons DME from Dave's @ North Sydney. Don't know if they have a Marris Otter exract though.


----------



## kevo (31/8/09)

I was under the impression that at least some of the Brewcraft dry extracts were Muntons extracts repackaged.

Probably wrong.

Meh....


----------

